# Helsinki?



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Spending 3 conference days in Helsinki in a couple of weeks, which spots should I make sure to hit?


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Bump before I fly out


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

If anything try a google search, will have a look as well.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Only a few here got to be at least two good ones, me I would try Mad Possum

https://europeancoffeetrip.com/helsinki/


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Got a shortlist together, will report back!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Yes do so.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

So, three recommendations:

https://www.instagram.com/kaffaroastery/

https://www.instagram.com/johanochnystrom/

https://www.instagram.com/majacoffeeroastery/

Kaffa and J&N both roasters and cafes, both had a huge selection of various roasts/origins on display and very friendly staff. Visited both on two occasions, given the prices our there was very refreshing to get a nice balanced kenyan SO on batch at Kaffa for 2 eur + free refills. Kaffa reminded me of Allpress in Dalston, with the roastery and cafe separated with a glass pane.

Maja was something a little different. It's *very* small, and on a different island. It's quite a trek out there, but I had some down time. It's a two person micro roastery, married couple who are keeping open hours to a bare minimum due to recently having a kid. Neat modern space, a couple of benches but mostly occupied by the roaster. No espresso machine, but he brewed up a natural Ethiopian kalita in no time and we had a good chat about the Helsinki coffee scene. He turned out not to be open when I arrived, so extra grateful that he opened up for me ?

I heard about Good Life and Mad Possum a few times as highlights but didn't get a chance to visit them.


----------

